# I'm getting a Hague Linker



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

So excited! I won an eBay auction for an electric Hague Linker with a stand!

Up til now, I've pretty much only made no-finish items like Bill King's Waterfall sweater and little-finish scarves and hats. Now, I feel like the sky's the limit!!

Can't wait to get it and learn to use it!

Lisa


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Please post a picture when you get it&#128522;. I am thinking about getting one, too!


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm curious...what is an electric hague linker??? Thanks.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

limeygirl said:


> I'm curious...what is an electric hague linker??? Thanks.


Me too.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a machine to put pieces of knitting together instead if hand sewing them.

Here is a video:


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

That's so neat! I never saw anything like it. I love it, actually.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Spellcheck said:


> So excited! I won an eBay auction for an electric Hague Linker with a stand!
> 
> Up til now, I've pretty much only made no-finish items like Bill King's Waterfall sweater and little-finish scarves and hats. Now, I feel like the sky's the limit!!
> 
> ...


Hi, When you get it, check the 'timing' of the needle/looper. You should have an instruction leaflet with it that shows you hawo to do it.

I've got an electric Hague which I bought on eBay years ago before I had a 'break' from MK (I've actually had about 4 'breaks' since my first machine was bought 31 years ago). Anyway, I have found that my linker skips stitches sometimes (randomly) which has driven me nuts so I've put it away until I have time to adjust it. As a last resort, I am lucky living in the UK. Hague (who still make linkers) are based about 60 miles away and do service/repair so it might have to go there. I think the manual linkers are probably easier to adjust because it is easier to go as slowly as you need to in order to see the needle/looper configuration as it goes in and out. (Any suggestions warmly received.)


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Spellcheck said:


> So excited! I won an eBay auction for an electric Hague Linker with a stand!
> 
> Up til now, I've pretty much only made no-finish items like Bill King's Waterfall sweater and little-finish scarves and hats. Now, I feel like the sky's the limit!!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be with out mine it's fab for neck bands and for keeping ribs lined up on seams.
Mine is a hand operated one I don't think it makes much differents which one you have but there just great.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi, When you get it, check the 'timing' of the needle/looper. You should have an instruction leaflet with it that shows you hawo to do it.
> 
> I've got an electric Hague which I bought on eBay years ago before I had a 'break' from MK (I've actually had about 4 'breaks' since my first machine was bought 31 years ago). Anyway, I have found that my linker skips stitches sometimes (randomly) which has driven me nuts so I've put it away until I have time to adjust it. As a last resort, I am lucky living in the UK. Hague (who still make linkers) are based about 60 miles away and do service/repair so it might have to go there. I think the manual linkers are probably easier to adjust because it is easier to go as slowly as you need to in order to see the needle/looper configuration as it goes in and out. (Any suggestions warmly received.)


There's a place in Gainsborough lincs called Seweezy they do repair's not just domestic machines but industrial. They do have a web site. you'll have to google it.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Angela c said:


> There's a place in Gainsborough lincs called Seweezy they do repair's not just domestic machines but industrial. They do have a web site. you'll have to google it.


Hi, Thanks for the link. The website refers to sewing and embroidery machines, do they so knitting machines & Hague linkers? A useful link though, thank you.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi, When you get it, check the 'timing' of the needle/looper. You should have an instruction leaflet with it that shows you hawo to do it.
> 
> I've got an electric Hague which I bought on eBay years ago before I had a 'break' from MK (I've actually had about 4 'breaks' since my first machine was bought 31 years ago). Anyway, I have found that my linker skips stitches sometimes (randomly) which has driven me nuts so I've put it away until I have time to adjust it. As a last resort, I am lucky living in the UK. Hague (who still make linkers) are based about 60 miles away and do service/repair so it might have to go there. I think the manual linkers are probably easier to adjust because it is easier to go as slowly as you need to in order to see the needle/looper configuration as it goes in and out. (Any suggestions warmly received.)


That's interesting that you say skipping stitches has happened on your hague linker - I used to have a manual one many years ago, and had no trouble with it, but sold it along with a knitting machine back in about 1991. Last year I bought a Defendi linker (which is electric), and found that it sometimes skips stitches - so far, mainly with yarns that are not smooth - but I find myself going over some of the seams by hand now, because I'm not sure if I can trust the seam the Defendi has made. I had been 'fondly' reminiscing about the reliability of my Hague linker. If anyone has any suggestions on how to fix the skipping stitches, I'd be most interested to hear.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I bought a manual one on ebay a few weeks ago and I love it. I can't get over how easy it is to use, how neat the seams are and how much time it saves me!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

My sister and I had one a few years ago. We bought it soooo cheap when a shop was going out of business. Neither of us really got into it, so we finally sold it and made a nice profit. I love my handwork, do it in the car, or while watching TV.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a Studio linker that I inherited from my sister. I haven't used it much yet. The little tool to thread it is missing and I don't have the patience to fight with it. I haven't been able to find one so far!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Weegie said:


> I have a Studio linker that I inherited from my sister. I haven't used it much yet. The little tool to thread it is missing and I don't have the patience to fight with it. I haven't been able to find one so far!


Look on Ebay, there is a lot of supplies for the linkers.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHen you use it do you put the whole stitch from each piece on the hook or only 1 half which would make an invisible seam?


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

What a marvelous machine...are they expensive??


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi, Thanks for the link. The website refers to sewing and embroidery machines, do they so knitting machines & Hague linkers? A useful link though, thank you.


They used to do km's and linker's I got mine from there.

Give them a ring 01427 614570, think there closed Saturday's.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

aussieHC said:


> That's interesting that you say skipping stitches has happened on your hague linker - I used to have a manual one many years ago, and had no trouble with it, but sold it along with a knitting machine back in about 1991. Last year I bought a Defendi linker (which is electric), and found that it sometimes skips stitches - so far, mainly with yarns that are not smooth - but I find myself going over some of the seams by hand now, because I'm not sure if I can trust the seam the Defendi has made. I had been 'fondly' reminiscing about the reliability of my Hague linker. If anyone has any suggestions on how to fix the skipping stitches, I'd be most interested to hear.


The only thing that comes to mind is tension try altering it,I know you would have by now; lol


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

limeygirl said:


> What a marvelous machine...are they expensive??


second hand ones go for about £120.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - I will give you this tip. They are hard to thread with the yarn. Use a thinner yarn, if possible. I read in an article that you can use the dental plastic bridge loop - just put the long end in the eye and the yarn goes in the loop and when you pull it thru and it threads properly. 
Ellie


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks..have a great day in beautiful England.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

They are higher in the US. I've been looking at them on eBay for several months--saw some go for $450! Stands are usually sold separately for about $60. I felt fortunate that I got this one for $327, with a stand included. Manual ones generally go for less, but I've seen them go for $400 on eBay.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Look on Ebay, there is a lot of supplies for the linkers.


Thanks....I'll try that.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello, I have a manual linker and I love it! They save so much time and My seams come out looking so professional. And I don't have the threading tool either but I own a long threading tool for my embroidery machine and it works perfect for threading my linker, even the thicker yarns.


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi, When you get it, check the 'timing' of the needle/looper. You should have an instruction leaflet with it that shows you hawo to do it.
> 
> I've got an electric Hague which I bought on eBay years ago before I had a 'break' from MK (I've actually had about 4 'breaks' since my first machine was bought 31 years ago). Anyway, I have found that my linker skips stitches sometimes (randomly) which has driven me nuts so I've put it away until I have time to adjust it. As a last resort, I am lucky living in the UK. Hague (who still make linkers) are based about 60 miles away and do service/repair so it might have to go there. I think the manual linkers are probably easier to adjust because it is easier to go as slowly as you need to in order to see the needle/looper configuration as it goes in and out. (Any suggestions warmly received.)


Hello, last year I found a blog that had a lot of helpful information about maintenance for the Hague Linker. The blog entry is actually very short. However, it includes a very helpful photograph that shows you parts that often need attention.

You can find this blog at: [/http://alexandrajarup.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/hague-linker-maintenance/]

NEW INFO: You can also find very helpful info, including a link to photos on Flickr and a link to video on using the Hague Linker at this blog:
[/http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.com/2009/07/setting-up-hague-linker.html]


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought an Electric hague Linker,when I came back to Machine knitting------------ I always had Manual before and prefer Manual. Anyone with a working Manual one want to swap for an Electric one ??? Needless to say it would have to be someone within reasonable distance from Wakefield.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be without my Hague Linker; setting in sleeves are a breeze. A friend has given me a manual one for me to try to re-home for her, it just needs a good clean and a test.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

kittykitty said:


> Hello, last year I found a blog that had a lot of helpful information about maintenance for the Hague Linker. The blog entry is actually very short. However, it includes a very helpful photograph that shows you parts that often need attention.
> 
> You can find this blog at: [/http://alexandrajarup.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/hague-linker-maintenance/]
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and trouble to post these links. I will have another look at my linker in the next few days.

I feel too jinxed at the moment - my cooker has gave up the ghost halfway through cooking tonight's dinner, my usual latop died on me two days ago, my 'old' laptop* won't connect to the internet (*which I keep for some craft programs that won't work on newer ones) and I keep losing my internet connection on my 'new' laptop running on Windows8** after it automatically downloaded updates (**which I hate with avengence). I could have cheerfully thrown everything out of the window today so I think I need to wait for a calmer time before attempting to fix my linker.

PS I forgot to add, last weekend I had a crownbreak and fall out so it was a visit to the dentist. As it was broken below the gum line I couldn't have a new crown so what was left had to be extracted - my first step to being a 'toothless hag', LOL! Don't you wish you had never got out of bed some days??? :roll:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations on getting a linker. Lucky you!


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope you will enjoy your new haque linker as much as I enjoy mine. Look at what my clever hubby made me for mine!! It also doubles as a laptop table.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

ooooo - ValT, how much is your friend asking for her manual machine? I've been drooling over them for eons as well! =)
Julie


ValT said:


> I wouldn't be without my Hague Linker; setting in sleeves are a breeze. A friend has given me a manual one for me to try to re-home for her, it just needs a good clean and a test.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an industrial linker and when there is a skipped stitch it usually has more to do with tension on the yarn. If it is to tight is the most common problem, because it is just sloppy if it is to loose.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Are these machines only good for machine knitted garments? Or, can they be used for hand knitted things.


thanks,

Patinjapan


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

patinjapan said:


> Are these machines only good for machine knitted garments? Or, can they be used for hand knitted things.
> thanks,
> Patinjapan


Yes, there's no difference between using it for hand knitted, machine knitted or crocheted things. In fact anything which is made from a loose woven yarn.
Val


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

kathleenwillow said:


> I hope you will enjoy your new haque linker as much as I enjoy mine. Look at what my clever hubby made me for mine!! It also doubles as a laptop table.


This is such a nice way to repurpose the base of a swivel chair. Will you please share instructions on how to make such a stand?

Thank you.


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

nwjasu said:


> I have an industrial linker and when there is a skipped stitch it usually has more to do with tension on the yarn. If it is to tight is the most common problem, because it is just sloppy if it is to loose.


I've never seen an industrial linker. Can you tell me more about it? What brand and model is it? Does it look like a Hague linker?

Thank you.


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

Hubby just unscrewed the chair seat, keeping the bracket that attached the seat.Then cut two lengths of wood to adjust the height of the bracket and make it level. Then placed a circle of contiboard on top. If you need more pictures of the underneath please ask and I will take some for you.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi, When you get it, check the 'timing' of the needle/looper. You should have an instruction leaflet with it that shows you hawo to do it.
> 
> I've got an electric Hague which I bought on eBay years ago before I had a 'break' from MK (I've actually had about 4 'breaks' since my first machine was bought 31 years ago). Anyway, I have found that my linker skips stitches sometimes (randomly) which has driven me nuts so I've put it away until I have time to adjust it. As a last resort, I am lucky living in the UK. Hague (who still make linkers) are based about 60 miles away and do service/repair so it might have to go there. I think the manual linkers are probably easier to adjust because it is easier to go as slowly as you need to in order to see the needle/looper configuration as it goes in and out. (Any suggestions warmly received.)


If you are skipping stitches make sure your tension is not too tight. The only thing about linkers are the needles. Very expensive. Take care of the ones you have, they are hard to get.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> If you are skipping stitches make sure your tension is not too tight. The only thing about linkers are the needles. Very expensive. Take care of the ones you have, they are hard to get.


Hague in uk sell the needles, not sure how much the international postage would be


----------

